# The Wargames Directory



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I realised recently (after trying to get our site listed on www.dmoz.org) that there isn't one decent Wargames related link database around that doesn't have hundreds of broken links. So I had a little rummage around some php script sites and found a pretty cool free web directory script.

Heresy Online now has it's own database driven web directory for members to share useful links and information with one another.

It's a very simple piece of kit which should really benefit the members of the site if people take a few minutes to submit their favourite wargaming links.

The Guide (for Jigplums benefit...   )

To submit a site click the small "Suggest a Site" button at the bottom left hand corner.










In the next window a small form will appear.










Add the url of the link here and hit submit.

The next window is alot bigger but pretty straight forward and self explanatory.










It's important that the email address you enter is valid. The rest isn't so important, as long as the fields are filled - the admin will make any neccessary adjustments.
Select the appropriate category via the drop down menu, fill the fields and hit submit.

Your link has been suggested and if suitable will be approved in the next 24 hours.

Hope this helps out guys.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Some useful stuff in there good idea Jez, 
I have dropped in a few sites that people might find useful.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Great addition Jezlad! I'll have a look to my resource lists somewhere this
weekend or next week to add some more links.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Phew!!! glad you added the guide for me there jez


----------

